# Le armi della persuasione



## Piperita (26 Marzo 2017)

Stanotte ho iniziato a leggere un libro davvero interessante:" Le armi della persuasione"
Spiega, con degli apporti documentati, come i professionisti della persuasione ci indirizzano verso alcune scelte piuttosto che altre. Secondo l'autore  la strategia usata da tali professionisti, si basa su dei principi psicologici che orientano e dirigono il comportamento umano: coerenza, reciprocità, riprova sociale o imitazione, autorità, simpatia, scarsità o timore di restare senza qualcosa.

Il libro introduce l'argomento persuasione affermando che i professionisti conoscono bene la natura umana e utilizzano tali conoscenze per innescare degli automatismi nei clienti. Molti automatismi sono ormai interiorizzati dal genere umano, come ad  esempio " costoso= buono" , con lo scopo di risparmiare tempo e denaro; oppure delle "paroline magiche" come " perché" che fa sentire l'altro in obbligo di acconsentire a delle richieste. Secondo il filosofo Whitehead " la società progredisce estendendo il numero di operazioni che possiamo eseguire senza pensare"

Continuo dopo aver letto


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2017)

Non so se è quello che ho letto io.
Illuminante. Soprattutto per quanto riguarda la propaganda politica.


----------



## trilobita (26 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Stanotte ho iniziato a leggere un libro davvero interessante:" Le armi della persuasione"
> Spiega, con degli apporti documentati, come i professionisti della persuasione ci indirizzano verso alcune scelte piuttosto che altre. Secondo l'autore  la strategia usata da tali professionisti, si basa su dei principi psicologici che orientano e dirigono il comportamento umano: coerenza, reciprocità, riprova sociale o imitazione, autorità, simpatia, scarsità o timore di restare senza qualcosa.
> 
> Il libro introduce l'argomento persuasione affermando che i professionisti conoscono bene la natura umana e utilizzano tali conoscenze per innescare degli automatismi nei clienti. Molti automatismi sono ormai interiorizzati dal genere umano, come ad  esempio " costoso= buono" , con lo scopo di risparmiare tempo e denaro; oppure delle "paroline magiche" come " perché" che fa sentire l'altro in obbligo di acconsentire a delle richieste. Secondo il filosofo Whitehead " la società progredisce estendendo il numero di operazioni che possiamo eseguire senza pensare"
> ...


Deve averlo letto anche la commessa che mi ha convinto a comprare occhiali da sole che non mi piacevano.
La commessa è la copia sputata di Valeria Golino,che pur non essendo una strafiga,mi vede perso per questa tipologia di donna.
Risultato che ora,con questi occhiali,sembro Ray Charles.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Deve averlo letto anche la commessa che mi ha convinto a comprare occhiali da sole che non mi piacevano.
> La commessa è la copia sputata di Valeria Golino,che pur non essendo una strafiga,mi vede perso per questa tipologia di donna.
> Risultato che ora,con questi occhiali,sembro Ray Charles.


Con la stessa voce? (Tutti e due)


----------



## trilobita (26 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con la stessa voce? (Tutti e due)


Purtroppo io no,lei neppure,ma ha degli occhi....anche sforzandosi,non si riesce a non guardarli...eh,maledetta carta d'identità...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Purtroppo io no,lei neppure,ma ha degli occhi....anche sforzandosi,non si riesce a non guardarli...eh,maledetta carta d'identità...


A lei è andata meglio.


----------



## trilobita (26 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A lei è andata meglio.


Indubbiamente,la Golino ha una voce roca,alla Nannini


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Deve averlo letto anche la commessa che mi ha convinto a comprare occhiali da sole che non mi piacevano.
> La commessa è la copia sputata di Valeria Golino,che pur non essendo una strafiga,mi vede perso per questa tipologia di donna.
> Risultato che ora,con questi occhiali,sembro Ray Charles.


 ti piace perdere facile:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ti piace perdere facile:rotfl:


:carneval:


----------



## trilobita (27 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ti piace perdere facile:rotfl:


Tusce'...


----------



## Piperita (27 Marzo 2017)

RECIPROCITA'

Tra le armi della persuasione troviamo la regola del contraccambio o reciprocità. Fin da bambini siamo educati a ricambiare i favori, è una vera e propria regola sociale che se non viene onorata ci crea disagio internamente e ancor più esternamente perché veniamo catalogati come "ingrati". Molte tecniche persuasive si basano su questa regola: ti regalo un fiore affinché tu ti senta in obbligo di fare una donazione alla mia associazione, ecc.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> RECIPROCITA'
> 
> Tra le armi della persuasione troviamo la regola del contraccambio o reciprocità. Fin da bambini siamo educati a ricambiare i favori, è una vera e propria regola sociale che se non viene onorata ci crea disagio internamente e ancor più esternamente perché veniamo catalogati come "ingrati". Molte tecniche persuasive si basano su questa regola: ti regalo un fiore affinché tu ti senta in obbligo di fare una donazione alla mia associazione, ecc.


Sarà ma con me non funziona! Non mi sento in obbligo con nessuno. Mi devo preoccupare???


----------



## trilobita (27 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> RECIPROCITA'
> 
> Tra le armi della persuasione troviamo la regola del contraccambio o reciprocità. Fin da bambini siamo educati a ricambiare i favori, è una vera e propria regola sociale che se non viene onorata ci crea disagio internamente e ancor più esternamente perché veniamo catalogati come "ingrati". Molte tecniche persuasive si basano su questa regola: ti regalo un fiore affinché tu ti senta in obbligo di fare una donazione alla mia associazione, ecc.


Allora oggi torno da Valeria e gli faccio presente che non ha applicato la tecnica in toto su di me e di completarla.
Se giro come lo Stevie Wonder della laguna,almeno sia un pochino reciproca con me,e che cavolo.
(Mi sa che oggi Pip mi manda a stendere...)


----------



## Piperita (27 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sarà ma con me non funziona! Non mi sento in obbligo con nessuno. Mi devo preoccupare???


Quando si tratta di vendite non funziona neanche con me, se una cosa non mi interessa o non mi serve, non cedo, ma in linea di massima se un amico ti fa un favore poi ti senti in obbligo di ricambiare, credo valga per tutti; ed è su questo principio che si basa la regola del contraccambio usata nel commercio e nelle donazioni


----------



## Piperita (27 Marzo 2017)

Riguardo al contraccambio il libro porta un esempio. Un giovane( sperimentatore) nell'ambito lavorativo, di tanto in tanto esce a prendere una lattina al bar e ne porta una ad uno dei ragazzi che lavora con lui, anche se non richiesta.
Quando, dopo qualche mese prova a vendere dei biglietti della lotteria cittadina, si rende conto che i ragazzi che hanno ricevuto la lattina comprano più biglietti, pur non essendo amici, si sentono in obbligo.


----------



## Piperita (27 Marzo 2017)

IMPEGNO E COERENZA

Altro punto molto interessante. Dopo  aver assunto un certo impegno ,fatta una scelta o preso una posizione, si va incontro ad una serie di pressioni, personali e interpersonali, che portano ad essere coerenti con l'impegno preso e a giustificarlo davanti a noi stessi e agli altri. 
Le pressioni personali riguardano ciò che noi pensiamo di noi stessi e quelle interpersonali, quello che gli altri pensano di noi. Secondo diversi studi citati nel libro, quello che gli altri pensano di noi ha un'importanza enorme nel determinare che cosa ne pensiamo noi stessi.

Questo punto credo sia quello che più ci riguarda. Nella scelta di lasciare o tenere l'altro, che sia tradito o traditore, interviene l'impegno assunto e la coerenza.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Quando si tratta di vendite non funziona neanche con me, se una cosa non mi interessa o non mi serve, non cedo, ma in linea di massima se un amico ti fa un favore poi ti senti in obbligo di ricambiare, credo valga per tutti; ed è su questo principio che si basa la regola del contraccambio usata nel commercio e nelle donazioni


Basta pensare agli assaggi al supermercato o al prosecco offerto dal ristoratore che ci fa sentire in obbligo di ordinare il vino. Come possiamo dire "sono astemia"?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> IMPEGNO E COERENZA
> 
> Altro punto molto interessante. Dopo  aver assunto un certo impegno ,fatta una scelta o preso una posizione, si va incontro ad una serie di pressioni, personali e interpersonali, che portano ad essere coerenti con l'impegno preso e a giustificarlo davanti a noi stessi e agli altri.
> Le pressioni personali riguardano ciò che noi pensiamo di noi stessi e quelle interpersonali, quello che gli altri pensano di noi. Secondo diversi studi citati nel libro, quello che gli altri pensano di noi ha un'importanza enorme nel determinare che cosa ne pensiamo noi stessi.
> ...


Infatti. O ci si lascia sull'impulso o non ci si lascia più. La fatica fatta inizialmente "obbliga" a continuare.
Se si riflettesse su questo si potrebbe essere liberi dal condizionamento.


----------



## Piperita (28 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti. O ci si lascia sull'impulso o non ci si lascia più. La fatica fatta inizialmente "obbliga" a continuare.
> Se si riflettesse su questo si potrebbe essere liberi dal condizionamento.


Esatto.
Dopo entrano in ballo altre dinamiche, scusanti, giustificazioni che servono ad illuderci e condizionano le nostre scelte. 
In pratica non serve che ci inganni l'altro, lo facciamo benissimo da soli

La cosa che più mi colpisce di questo libro è che ribadisce  che il genere umano, risparmia energie evitando di pensare o cercando di farlo il meno possibile, ovvero solo all'inizio di un determinato percorso, di un'esperienza e quando si ripresenta qualcosa di simile innesca gli automatismi. Di conseguenza gli automatismi non vanno  sempre bene, ma noi cerchiamo di adattarli alle nostre esigenze, a volte facendo dei buchi nell'acqua.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Dopo entrano in ballo altre dinamiche, scusanti, giustificazioni che servono ad illuderci e condizionano le nostre scelte.
> In pratica non serve che ci inganni l'altro, lo facciamo benissimo da soli
> 
> La cosa che più mi colpisce di questo libro è che ribadisce  che il genere umano, risparmia energie evitando di pensare o cercando di farlo il meno possibile, ovvero solo all'inizio di un determinato percorso, di un'esperienza e quando si ripresenta qualcosa di simile innesca gli automatismi. Di conseguenza gli automatismi non vanno  sempre bene, ma noi cerchiamo di adattarli alle nostre esigenze, a volte facendo dei buchi nell'acqua.


Però è comodo essere coerenti e ordinare la pizza che ci piace.


----------



## marietto (28 Marzo 2017)

Boh, secondo me non esiste né è mai esistita, dalla notte dei tempi, persona che non fosse soggetta a condizionamenti.

L'uomo (nel senso di essere umano, non di genere) libero da condizionamenti è un concetto esclusivamente teorico, IMO.

Persino l'eremita che decide di non avere contatti con la società è condizionato in primis dal fatto di sforzarsi di evitare contatti con la società...
...

Il libro di Cialdini (peraltro, nell'edizione italiana tradotto dall'edizione degli anni 90, mentre ne sono seguite altre modificate ed ampliate) è molto interessante ed è alla base della maggior parte dei corsi di marketing del mondo occidentale. Ma Cialdini è uno psicologo specializzato in marketing e il libro parla dello sfruttamento commerciale di determinati comportamenti, non è certo un testo di filosofia...


----------



## Piperita (28 Marzo 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Boh, secondo me non esiste né è mai esistita, dalla notte dei tempi, persona che non fosse soggetta a condizionamenti.
> 
> L'uomo (nel senso di essere umano, non di genere) libero da condizionamenti è un concetto esclusivamente teorico, IMO.
> 
> ...


D'accordo, lo dico da sempre che non esiste gente non soggetta a condizionamenti.
Riguardo alle teorie, quella dell'impegno mi sembra calzante anche per quanto riguarda la coppia e il tradimento


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> D'accordo, lo dico da sempre che non esiste gente non soggetta a condizionamenti.
> Riguardo alle teorie, quella dell'impegno mi sembra calzante anche per quanto riguarda la coppia e il tradimento


I meccanismi mentali infatti sono simili. 
Infatti anche i riti hanno quella funzione.


----------



## Foglia (28 Marzo 2017)

Poco fa ho ricevuto una mail con oggetto "Assicurazione in scadenza" e in allegato varie proposte per la rc auto.

Mica vero che ho la rc in scadenza. Ma la specifica "in scadenza" mi ha fatto aprire la mail subito, anziché cestinarla.

Poi comunque ha fatto l'infausta fine :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Marzo 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Poco fa ho ricevuto una mail con oggetto "Assicurazione in scadenza" e in allegato varie proposte per la rc auto.
> 
> Mica vero che ho la rc in scadenza. Ma la specifica "in scadenza" mi ha fatto aprire la mail subito, anziché cestinarla.
> 
> Poi comunque ha fatto l'infausta fine :carneval:


Anche io ne ho ricevuta nella mail 
Non ho aperto che già leggendo come oggetto 
Assicurazione in scadenza 
Mi sin detta " Ma de che " la mia scade a settembre ah ah ah ah


----------



## Foglia (28 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche io ne ho ricevuta nella mail
> Non ho aperto che già leggendo come oggetto
> Assicurazione in scadenza
> Mi sin detta " Ma de che " la mia scade a settembre ah ah ah ah


A me invece quel "in scadenza" ha avuto il potere di allarmarmi 

Con me l'obiettivo lo hanno raggiunto a prescindere  

Mentre invece sono praticamente impermeabile alle offerte "imperdibili", al "chiedimi come", alle tecniche"di guadagno con un semplice clic", al "vinci un premio se compili il questionario"


----------



## trilobita (28 Marzo 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> A me invece quel "in scadenza" ha avuto il potere di allarmarmi
> 
> Con me l'obiettivo lo hanno raggiunto a prescindere
> 
> Mentre invece sono praticamente impermeabile alle offerte "imperdibili", al "chiedimi come", alle tecniche"di guadagno con un semplice clic", al "vinci un premio se compili il questionario"


Secondo me le mandano solo alle donne......


----------



## marietto (28 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> D'accordo, lo dico da sempre che non esiste gente non soggetta a condizionamenti.
> Riguardo alle teorie, quella dell'impegno mi sembra calzante anche per quanto riguarda la coppia e il tradimento



Per come la vedo io, solo parzialmente. Nel senso che un conto è fare leva sull'impegno/coerenza per effettuare una vendita, è "cotta e mangiata", per intenderci ti faccio dire che sei amante degli animali e poi passo al fatto che un'animalista come te non può mancare di acquistare questo prodotto fantastico per i tuoi amici a quattro zampe.

In un rapporto è cosa duratura, quindi questo meccanismo può farti dire di si una volta, ma se non sei in grado di mantenere l'impegno e la coerenza o non lo vuoi davvero fare, nel lungo termine ci molli, secondo me...


----------



## Piperita (28 Marzo 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Per come la vedo io, solo parzialmente. Nel senso che un conto è fare leva sull'impegno/coerenza per effettuare una vendita, è "cotta e mangiata", per intenderci ti faccio dire che sei amante degli animali e poi passo al fatto che un'animalista come te non può mancare di acquistare questo prodotto fantastico per i tuoi amici a quattro zampe.
> 
> In un rapporto è cosa duratura, quindi questo meccanismo può farti dire di si una volta, ma se non sei in grado di mantenere l'impegno e la coerenza o non lo vuoi davvero fare, nel lungo termine ci molli, secondo me...


Mi riferivo a fatto che spesso ce la raccontiamo, difendendo anche l'indifendibile.
Come diceva [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] si lascia subito, d'istinto, perché dopo subentra altro che ci condiziona a tal punto da farci vedere la realtà un pò diversa


----------



## Piperita (29 Marzo 2017)

*Il potere della scrittura*

Continuando a leggere, sempre nel capitolo sull'impegno, si parla del potere della scrittura. Così mi è tornato in mente che il mio strizza mi diceva di scrivere tutto quello che succedeva e successivamente di scrivere degli obiettivi che volevo raggiungere, adesso capisco il motivo.
Scrivere serve per mettere a fuoco le cose, per guardarle come dall'esterno, inoltre prefissarsi degli obiettivi è come farsi delle promesse che vanno mantenute. Si fa appello allo stesso automatismo, il bisogno di coerenza.
Diventa ancora più vincolante, e questa è stata la vera sorpresa, se diamo i nostri "pizzini" a persone a cui teniamo, di cui abbiamo fiducia. In quel modo non possiamo esimerci dall'onorare la promessa fatta. Lo trovo illuminante. 

Nel libro si riporta l'esempio di una donna che non riusciva a smettere di fumare. Grazie a questa strategia è riuscita, per non deludere se stessa e i suoi cari, in particolare l'uomo di cui si era appena innamorata.


----------



## Piperita (2 Aprile 2017)

*RIPROVA SOCIALE*

Quanto maggiore è il numero di persone che trova giusta una qualunque idea, tanto più giusta è quell'idea.

Questo punto, a quanto pare, tratta del condizionamento classico. Hanno fatto degli esperimenti anche su bambini con comportamenti asociali, facendogli vedere dei video con bambini  che lentamente si inseriscono nel gruppo, e i risultati sono stati soddisfacenti. I bambini piano piano hanno iniziato ad integrarsi

Riuscite a quantificare l'influenza degli altri sul vostro comportamento?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Quanto maggiore è il numero di persone che trova giusta una qualunque idea, tanto più giusta è quell'idea.
> 
> Questo punto, a quanto pare, tratta del condizionamento classico. Hanno fatto degli esperimenti anche su bambini con comportamenti asociali, facendogli vedere dei video con bambini  che lentamente si inseriscono nel gruppo, e i risultati sono stati soddisfacenti. I bambini piano piano hanno iniziato ad integrarsi
> 
> Riuscite a quantificare l'influenza degli altri sul vostro comportamento?


Nell'adeguamento c'è anche una parte di educazione.
Se in un gruppo tutti condividono una posizione penso che sia inutile proporre una cosa diversa sia per non voler fare il Bastiancontrario, sia perché non si smuoveranno.
Questo vale per aspetti che non ritengo fondamentali. 
Per ciò che è davvero importante ci si può e si deve battersi.
Non è che mi adeguo al gruppo di razzisti, ad esempio.


----------



## Piperita (2 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nell'adeguamento c'è anche una parte di educazione.
> Se in un gruppo tutti condividono una posizione penso che sia inutile proporre una cosa diversa sia per non voler fare il Bastiancontrario, sia perché non si smuoveranno.
> Questo vale per aspetti che non ritengo fondamentali.
> Per ciò che è davvero importante ci si può e si deve battersi.
> Non è che mi adeguo al gruppo di razzisti, ad esempio.


La frase che ho scritto sopra mi fa pensare alle dittature, dove le idee all'inizio vengono imposte e quando tutti inziano a crederci e a giustificarle, diventano verità.

Nessuno dovrebbe adeguarsi alle idee perverse di qualche pazzo maniaco, ma la storia dimostra altro. A questo proposito ho visto ultimamente un film" Lettere da Berlino" , dove due coniugi tedeschi, che credevano nelle idee del fuhrer, solo dopo aver visto morire il loro unico figlio in guerra, hanno iniziato a porsi delle domande e a opporsi al regime scrivendo delle cartoline, con delle verità scomode, che lasciavano in giro per Berlino.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> La frase che ho scritto sopra mi fa pensare alle dittature, dove le idee all'inizio vengono imposte e quando tutti inziano a crederci e a giustificarle, diventano verità.
> 
> Nessuno dovrebbe adeguarsi alle idee perverse di qualche pazzo maniaco, ma la storia dimostra altro. A questo proposito ho visto ultimamente un film" Lettere da Berlino" , dove due coniugi tedeschi, che credevano nelle idee del fuhrer, solo dopo aver visto morire il loro unico figlio in guerra, hanno iniziato a porsi delle domande e a opporsi al regime scrivendo delle cartoline, con delle verità scomode, che lasciavano in giro per Berlino.


Io trovo difficile parlare dei massimi sistemi.
Preferisco riflettere sulla mi esperienza.
Io sono di natura piuttosto assertiva. Ho persino ricordi di me piccolina in cui mi affermo, ma non con il tipico egocentrismo infantile e senso di onnipotenza, ma per affermare un principio di giustizia.
Crescendo mi sono messa anche in situazioni potenzialmente pericolose per questo mio aspetto, unito alla impulsività.
Ma cerco di comprendere a posteriori i meccanismi che mi hanno portato a volte ad adeguarmi, come altre volte a oppormi.

Penso che a volte non si ha voglia di opporsi a una idea condivisa da un gruppo per non contestare i legami del gruppo, non avendo neanche gli strumenti per capire.
Per questo in adolescenza sono tanto importanti le compagnie che si frequentano.
Non dimentichiamo che le dittature si basano proprio sullo spirito di appartenenza in età giovanile.


----------

